
Is this even remotely useful FOR YOU? (Save time looking for website templates) - hexadecimal
http://websitetemplatebar.com
======
hexadecimal
It was whipped together quickly and launched about 5mins ago. it's glitchy,
but is the idea even useful/valuable? Would you use it over, say googling for
templates/themes if it was ironed out?

Would love feedback? Is it just shit?

